# Trick or Treating with the mini



## VerticallyChallenged (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought I'd share...almost every year we take one of our minis, Magic, trick or treating with us. It started the first year with the idea that I wanted to have some fun while my son did...so I hitched Magic up to his cart, threw on a pair of devil horns around his head, and put glow sticks on him (and bracelets on his feet), and decided I'd sit my butt in the cart, and expose him to all this interesting stuff. Now he just doesn't have a care in the world. He's been to schools, daycares, stuff like that, so Halloween night I didn't think would be a big deal...and it hasn't been. Some years I drive him, some years just hand walk...but either way, the kids in town LOVE it...I've had absolute TEARS from kids who actually get to see a REAL horse outside their house. Lots of kids running for their parents to get their photo taken...etc etc.... it really is the highlight of their night. So I love doing this for the kids.

I couldn't take Magic last year, I broke my toe, and just wasn't up for the extra work. So this year, I wanted to have a bigger, better costume for him....and we have come up with it! Magic will be carrying a child sized version of the Headless Horseman tonight, complete with a light up camera, and even the neck area blinks.

Magic loves the extra attention he gets (and treats!), and the kids that see him are so in love with him every year....we have a lot of fun. I've had people ask me if "that's a real horse?" or "did you rent him for Halloween?" etc etc...

I have also planned to use saddle bags this time around, and Magic is actually going to have candy to hand out to kids who come see him too.... I thought I would share the photos of the "costume" right after we finished it.

Angie


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 31, 2010)

That is awesome!



We took one of our minis out trick or treating a couple of years ago when my then two year old dressed as a cowboy. He did great and I had several people asking me if he was real. I think I said he was my dog dressed as a horse....just kidding.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Oct 31, 2010)

I said the same thing! My dog dressed up as a horse.....people got a laugh out of that! I'll have pics after it's all over, of course...and I'll share them. I'm going to get some pics this afternoon before we go too, if I have someone to hold him while I snap some pics. He really does seem to love this sort of stuff....the fussing and attention he gets from it....and I love the looks on the kids' faces!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 1, 2010)

That is the world's awesomest costume!!! I'm hard to impress and my eyes are seriously bugging out.











Leia


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you! After using it, it will require some modifications for next year, but overall, I was very happy with it! And it was a HUGE hit! I'll share some pics I took while on the horse! He's such a great little boy! And completely homemade, we didn't have to buy a thing!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 1, 2010)

LOVE IT!!! TO CUTE!! I dressed our Chihuahua up as headless horseman this year it was so so funny!


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 1, 2010)

rimmerpaints said:


> LOVE IT!!! TO CUTE!! I dressed our Chihuahua up as headless horseman this year it was so so funny!



Got pics?


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 1, 2010)

Loved seeing the HH on your mini. Wonderful!











Great job


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh wow, what a great costume! Were any children scared by it?


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 1, 2010)

That is so cute


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 1, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of....I had the suggestion of using this mean looking pumpkin...but we went with the plastic one simply because it was friendlier looking...and I didn't want any kids getting scared. My gosh....some of the kids' costumes I saw though....wow....if they weren't scared by those, nothing would scare the little ones!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 3, 2010)

The horse is black?! Wow, what an awesome costume for him! Love, love, love it. (Did I say that already?



) I'm guessing one of your modifications will be a shorter cape?

Leia


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes....the cape will get shortened, for sure! Actually, after those pictures, I took safety pins and hooked the corners up underneath to the saddle pad. It actually was really nice...because he didn't have the issue of stepping on it, and it still flowed over his butt and looked cool, but didn't reach the ground. Another....it has a PVC frame inside. I now have it taken apart and the PVC exposed....but the PVC wasn't glued into the joints (this really was made TWO days before halloween...short notice!) and because of the movement of the horse, the pvc kept coming out at the joints...so superglue in the joints will be another inmprovement! And a better light in the pumpkin....I put a glow stick in there, stuck it in the PVC opening for the arm, and it just wasn't quite bright enough. I'm sure I'll come up with more...... but I am pretty sure I'll shorten/hem up the cape so that it doesn't go over his butt....because it rubs then. I may have it just go to his tail...but not beyond that. Or just go get a child sized cape...could probably find some pretty good deals right now!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 3, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable in his costume. What a great treat for the kids who never get to see a horse and what a good little guy he is.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 3, 2010)

Roger went out this year with the kids and was a hit. Lizzie was a little cold!


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the costume and the horse, both go together very well. Sounds like you had a great time. I am thinking we need to try it next year, just gotta figure out a great costume.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 9, 2010)

LOVE that indian horse costume!!!


----------

